# Juan Iturbe



## Naruto98 (6 Gennaio 2014)

Juan Manuel Iturbe Arévalos (Buenos Aires, 4 giugno 1993) è un calciatore paraguaiano naturalizzato argentino, centrocampista offensivo dell'Hellas Verona, in prestito dal Porto e della Nazionale argentina Under-20.

Di seguito un video:





personalmente amo questo giocatore, velocissimo, grande tecnica e buon tiro. Bravo anche nelle punizioni...
se solo il nostro milan ci facesse un pensierino...


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2014)

poi ala destra, perfetto per il 4-3-3, proprio il ruolo che ci manca visto che a sinistra abbiamo el shaarawy


----------



## zico (6 Gennaio 2014)

Questo salta l'uomo con una velocita' impressionante , ha dribbling, tiro e corsa , ideale per una squadra come la nostra con pochi giocatori in grado di dribblare e creare superiorita numerica


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2014)

Però ancora non mi convince in toto sinceramente... per me per giocare in una grande gli manca qualcosa...


----------



## Naruto98 (6 Gennaio 2014)

a segno anche oggi, daje galliani facci un pensierino!


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2014)

uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.
se continua il suo percorso di crescita può fare le scarpe a gente come David Silva & co.


----------



## O Animal (6 Gennaio 2014)

Toni ha detto che è uno dei più forti giovani che abbia visto... e Toni ne ha visti nei suoi 1000 anni di carriera...


----------



## robs91 (7 Gennaio 2014)

Probabilmente uno dei pochi errori del Porto.Sorprende,infatti, che non abbiano puntato su di lui ,vista la partenza di James.

Ok ,nel suo ruolo hanno Kelvin in rampa di lancio,ma non so se sia proprio la stessa cosa.E ad ogni modo potevano coesistere in un 4-3-3,anche se amano partire dalla la stessa posizione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Gennaio 2014)

Occhio a tutti i veronesi, l'Hellas ha imbroccato una stagione formidabile, i vari Jorginho, Romulo, Iturbe son tutti da verificare fuori contesto.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente uno dei pochi errori del Porto.Sorprende,infatti, che non abbiano puntato su di lui ,vista la partenza di James.
> 
> Ok ,nel suo ruolo hanno Kelvin in rampa di lancio,ma non so se sia proprio la stessa cosa.E ad ogni modo potevano coesistere in un 4-3-3,anche se amano partire dalla la stessa posizione.



Resta comunque il fatto che ha 20 anni ed è a Verona in prestito con diritto di riscatto attorno ai 20 mln, praticamente una cifra che la società scaligera non verserà mai. 

Torna a casa lessy a giugno.


----------



## Frikez (7 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Resta comunque il fatto che ha 20 anni ed è a Verona in prestito con diritto di riscatto attorno ai 20 mln, praticamente una cifra che la società scaligera non verserà mai.
> 
> Torna a casa lessy a giugno.



Secondo me qualcuna delle grandi potrebbe farci un pensierino, aiutando il Verona a riscattarlo (si parla di 15 milioni) per poi acquistarne la metà..alcune settimane fa parlavano di un sondaggio della Roma, secondo me la Juve potrebbe essere interessata dato che Conte vuole un esterno offensivo per variare il gioco.


----------



## Jino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondo me qualcuna delle grandi potrebbe farci un pensierino, aiutando il Verona a riscattarlo (si parla di 15 milioni) per poi acquistarne la metà..alcune settimane fa parlavano di un sondaggio della Roma, secondo me la Juve potrebbe essere interessata dato che Conte vuole un esterno offensivo per variare il gioco.



Sono comunque tanti soldi, anche se come dici tu dovesse andarsene dal Porto si consolano comunque in ottimo modo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Gennaio 2014)

Questo fa paura quando parte palla al piede.
Ovviamente andrà alla Roma...


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

Gran bel giocatore.
Ci farebbe enormemente comodo, ma non ci possiamo permettere nemmno lui.


----------



## aleslash (19 Gennaio 2014)

Sean faccelo sto regalo....


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ci servirebbe come il pane.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2014)

fa reparto da solo

fortissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ha alcune cose su cui migliorare. E' innamorato della palla, talvolta non la passerebbe manco sotto tortura.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha alcune cose su cui migliorare. E' innamorato della palla, talvolta non la passerebbe manco sotto tortura.



Ha appena 20 anni. Se i problemi di qualunque giocatore fossero questi...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha appena 20 anni. Se i problemi di qualunque giocatore fossero questi...



A me piace molto. Era per dire.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me piace molto. Era per dire.



Il tono non voleva essere così agressivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il tono non voleva essere così agressivo.



Ah....


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2014)

Non lo so, a me più di tanto non convince sinceramente... non sono cosi convinto valga i famosi 15-20 mln.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ma il diritto di riscatto per il Verona a quanto ammonta? Come esterno non sarebbe male da noi considerando che è un '93


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma il diritto di riscatto per il Verona a quanto ammonta? Come esterno non sarebbe male da noi considerando che è un '93



Dovrebbero essere 15, sono qusi sicuro. Fin troppi per noi, anche se mi piacerebbe tanto insieme a Stephan.


----------



## aleslash (20 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero essere 15, sono qusi sicuro. Fin troppi per noi, anche se mi piacerebbe tanto insieme a Stephan.



Si 15


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Gennaio 2014)

devastante,nient'altro da dire. Siccome non sono riuscito a prendere Honda mi sono "consolato" con lui al fantacalcio


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2014)

Che giocatore  andrà alla Roma sicuro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Gennaio 2014)

Nel nostro 4-2-3-1 lo vedrei benissimo. Il Faraone a sinistra e Iturbe a destra...


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ricorda vagamente il primo Lavezzi per resistenza atletica e capacità di tener in scacco una difesa da solo; ha maggior fiuto per il gol, tra l'altro. Per caratteristiche, sarebbe un giocatore di cui avremmo estremamente bisogno.


----------



## Gas (20 Gennaio 2014)

Ho letto un articolo che dice che il diritto di riscatto in favore del Verona è di 8M. Era un prestito oneroso quindi sicuramente in totale il costo dell'operazione è superiore.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2014)

Quando lo compriamo? Devastante, si sacrifica, corre, segna.... Sempre tra i migliori anche contro le grandi squadre (come ieri).
E' l'esterno perfetto.

Da prendere a tutti i costi. Lo adoro.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

Forte forte.

Considerando che ha 20 anni

L'unica pecca è che segna ancora poco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Forte forte.
> 
> Considerando che ha 20 anni
> 
> L'unica pecca è che segna ancora poco.



bhe ha fatto già 5-6 gol nel VERONA neopromosso,dove gioca Toni che per forza di cose,per tanti motivi,attira i palloni su di se. A me non sembrano pochi


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> bhe ha fatto già 5-6 gol nel VERONA neopromosso,dove gioca Toni che per forza di cose,per tanti motivi,attira i palloni su di se. A me non sembrano pochi



Sì sì è per trovare un pò il pelo nell'uovo. Altrimenti varrebbe già 30 mln. 

Per Iturbe è duello a tre


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2014)

È da comprare. Lui ed il faraone come esterni che corrono avanti e indietro come treni sarebbe fantastico.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Febbraio 2014)

Cosa ha fatto oggi sul gol di Toni... COSA HA FATTO..!!!!!!
sembrava il primo Messi.
Mamma mia che giocatore!!! Mamma mia!!!

Ad avercelo lì sulla destra!!!

Bisogna comprarlo ad occhi chiusi, ora, subito....


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Cosa ha fatto oggi sul gol di Toni... COSA HA FATTO..!!!!!!
> sembrava il primo Messi.
> Mamma mia che giocatore!!! Mamma mia!!!
> 
> ...



Costa praticamente come il nostro budget di due annate credo


----------



## The Ripper (23 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Costa praticamente come il nostro budget di due annate credo


15mln li hai praticamente spesi quasi per Matri.
Invece di spenderli per Cerci li spendo per questo qui.

E' impressionante come unisce la velocità alla potenza. Sono veramente folgorato da questo giocatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 15mln li hai praticamente spesi quasi per Matri.
> Invece di spenderli per Cerci li spendo per questo qui.
> 
> E' impressionante come unisce la velocità alla potenza. Sono veramente folgorato da questo giocatore.



La Roma l'ha prenotato per l'anno venturo. Peraltro costa troppo per noi.


----------



## Jino (23 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 15mln li hai praticamente spesi quasi per Matri.
> Invece di spenderli per Cerci li spendo per questo qui.
> 
> E' impressionante come unisce la velocità alla potenza. Sono veramente folgorato da questo giocatore.



Ma sono gusti, io preferirei prendere Cerci invece.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Febbraio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> *15mln li hai praticamente spesi quasi per Matri*.
> Invece di spenderli per Cerci li spendo per questo qui.
> 
> E' impressionante come unisce la velocità alla potenza. Sono veramente folgorato da questo giocatore.


Dodici e per di più spalmati su tre anni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma sono gusti, io preferirei prendere Cerci invece.



a me andrebbero bene entrambi..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Febbraio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dodici e per di più spalmati su tre anni.



alla fine tutti pagano a rate , sfatiamo pure sto falso mito , poi anche se fosse l'unico giocatore acquistabile a rete di certo non spendi 12 mil per un bidone SOLO perchè pagabile in comode rate


----------



## Aldo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Iturbe è già della Roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> alla fine tutti pagano a rate , sfatiamo pure sto falso mito , poi anche se fosse l'unico giocatore acquistabile a rete di certo non spendi 12 mil per un bidone SOLO perchè pagabile in comode rate


Molti pagano a rate ma tanti pagano in contanti. Vero, resta ingiustificabile l'operazione Matri ma alla fine è come se se ne andassero 4 milioni all'anno che per me non peseranno neanche più di tanto sul bilancio grazie ai loro intrallazzi e magheggi.


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> alla fine tutti pagano a rate , sfatiamo pure sto falso mito , poi anche se fosse l'unico giocatore acquistabile a rete di certo non spendi 12 mil per un bidone SOLO perchè pagabile in comode rate



Non pagano tutti a rate. Anzi, è più una moda italiana in questi anni di crisi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non pagano tutti a rate. Anzi, è più una moda italiana in questi anni di crisi.



il madrid ci stava pagando kaka a rate


----------



## bargnani83 (24 Febbraio 2014)

lo preferisco a cerci.mi sembra più uomo squadra.l'italiano ha dei momenti d'onnipotenza ma è molto più discontinuo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Febbraio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Iturbe è già della Roma


Stai calmo... non è della Roma, non ancora. Di sicuro non verrà al Milan, ma non è detto vada alla Roma.


----------



## Aldo (25 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Stai calmo... non è della Roma, non ancora. Di sicuro non verrà al Milan, ma non è detto vada alla Roma.



Iturbe è un'affare che si conclude subito appena apre il mercato. Sicuro che già ci sono gli accordi con una o due squadre, sono sicuro che già c'è un'accordo di massima con il club e il giocatore almeno per quanto riguarda la Roma, poi è possibile che ci siano anche altri accordi con altre società, ma se non arriva lui ne arriva un'altro di pari valore.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Iturbe è un'affare che si conclude subito appena apre il mercato. Sicuro che già ci sono gli accordi con una o due squadre, sono sicuro che già c'è un'accordo di massima con il club e il giocatore almeno per quanto riguarda la Roma, poi è possibile che ci siano anche altri accordi con altre società, ma se non arriva lui ne arriva un'altro di pari valore.



Tu sei sempre sicuro di trattative che avverrano tra mesi e mesi, sei sicuro di cose che manco i diretti interessati sono sicuri avverrano, il mercato è strano e molto variabile. Occhio, rischi di cadere male.


----------



## Frikez (25 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Stai calmo... non è della Roma, non ancora. Di sicuro non verrà al Milan, ma non è detto vada alla Roma.



Ma infatti non andrà alla Roma che tra esterni e mezze punte è stracoperta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Iturbe è un'affare che si conclude subito appena apre il mercato. Sicuro che già ci sono gli accordi con una o due squadre, sono sicuro che già c'è un'accordo di massima con il club e il giocatore almeno per quanto riguarda la Roma, poi è possibile che ci siano anche altri accordi con altre società, ma se non arriva lui ne arriva un'altro di pari valore.


Di pari valore al momento non è facile trovarne, soprattutto su un giocatore di quell'età. Ci sono altri giocatori forti nel ruolo, ma costano un botto: mi viene in mente ad esempio Griezmann. 
Se le prestazioni di Iturbe saranno sempre su questo livello credo che lo faranno pagare caro, vista la giovane età e i margini di miglioramento del giocatore. Basta vedere quanto avete venduto voi Lamela dopo una stagione buona.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma infatti non andrà alla Roma che tra esterni e mezze punte è stracoperta.


Penso anch'io.


----------



## Frikez (25 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Penso anch'io.



Poi magari vendono uno tra Florenzi, Gervinho, Bastos o Ljajic e decidono di puntare su Iturbe ma dubito che uno di quei 4 parta e soprattutto che facciano un'asta su un giocatore con così tanto mercato.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Poi magari vendono uno tra Florenzi, Gervinho, Bastos o Ljajic e decidono di puntare su Iturbe ma dubito che uno di quei 4 parta e soprattutto che facciano un'asta su un giocatore con così tanto mercato.



Bastos è in prestito mi pare. Comunque quoto, l'unico vendibile tra questi è Florenzi.


----------



## Frikez (25 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bastos è in prestito mi pare. Comunque quoto, l'unico vendibile tra questi è Florenzi.



Sì ma lo riscattano quasi sicuramente.


----------



## 666psycho (30 Marzo 2014)

averlo al milan..a me piace tantissimo.. ma devi sganciare 10 e passa... e Galliani preferisce spenderli per uno come Matri purtoppo..


----------



## The Ripper (30 Marzo 2014)

comunque è calato lui ed è calato il Verona.
Calo fisiologico d'altronde, tipico dell'età... vedi Pogba, El Shaarawy ecc...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2014)

ho visto gli hoghlights e stavo per piangere. Ma che giocatore è?
Assolutamente fantastico, mamma mia...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Novembre 2014)

Non mi piace per niente.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non mi piace per niente.



Nemmeno a me fa impazzire del tutto. Il tridente titolare della Roma per quanto mi riguarda dovrebbe essere Gervinho-Totti-Florenzi.


----------



## aleslash (5 Novembre 2014)

Deve migliorare ancora per stare a certi livelli (CL), però in serie A fa la differenza


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2014)

Sta facendo maluccio a Roma per il momento, ma è giovanissimo e fisicamente ha più di qualche problema


----------



## admin (6 Novembre 2014)

Per il momento, una mezza sola. Vediamo più avanti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Novembre 2014)

Per me è forte, deve solo fare l'esperienza giusta per essere continuo in una big.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Novembre 2014)

Ha iniziato molto bene ma non è rientrato bene dall'infortunio. Come lui anche Florenzi sta giocando male.
Continuo a dire che è nella squadra sbagliata. A Roma può fare esperienza in una ottima squadra, è guidato da un buon allenatore... ma MENTALMENTE Roma non è una realtà che ti fa crescere più di tanto.

Fosse alla Juventus starebbe già spaccando il Mondo.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ha iniziato molto bene ma non è rientrato bene dall'infortunio. Come lui anche Florenzi sta giocando male.
> Continuo a dire che è nella squadra sbagliata. A Roma può fare esperienza in una ottima squadra, è guidato da un buon allenatore... ma MENTALMENTE Roma non è una realtà che ti fa crescere più di tanto.
> 
> Fosse alla Juventus starebbe già spaccando il Mondo.



Ha avuto più di qualche guaio fisico, difficile in questo senso dare un giudizio corretto, bisogna aspettare. Certo erano in molti a dire che non valeva 25 mln in estate, valeva giusto quelli spesi dall'Hellas, 15


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha avuto più di qualche guaio fisico, difficile in questo senso dare un giudizio corretto, bisogna aspettare. Certo erano in molti a dire che non valeva 25 mln in estate, valeva giusto quelli spesi dall'Hellas, 15



Sì, anche secondo me il suo valore attuale è di massimo 15 milioni, però in un mercato drogato dove Cerci che va per i 28 viene venduto a 19 milioni, Iturbe ci sta a 22 + 2 di bonus come l'ha preso la Roma.

A me piace, come dite i guai fisici gli stanno dando un po' di noie. Poi alla Roma non so quanto possa crescere, lo vedrei bene ovviamente in Spagna ma anche in Inghilterra dove molte volte i difensori si lasciano praterie dietro.


----------



## davoreb (7 Novembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ha iniziato molto bene ma non è rientrato bene dall'infortunio. Come lui anche Florenzi sta giocando male.
> Continuo a dire che è nella squadra sbagliata. A Roma può fare esperienza in una ottima squadra, è guidato da un buon allenatore... ma MENTALMENTE Roma non è una realtà che ti fa crescere più di tanto.
> 
> Fosse alla Juventus starebbe già spaccando il Mondo.




immagina se veniva al milan... ora come ora per me la roma è perfetta per lui anche per le sue caratteristiche.


----------



## Jino (7 Novembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sì, anche secondo me il suo valore attuale è di massimo 15 milioni, però in un mercato drogato dove Cerci che va per i 28 viene venduto a 19 milioni, Iturbe ci sta a 22 + 2 di bonus come l'ha preso la Roma.
> 
> A me piace, come dite i guai fisici gli stanno dando un po' di noie. Poi alla Roma non so quanto possa crescere, lo vedrei bene ovviamente in Spagna ma anche in Inghilterra dove molte volte i difensori si lasciano praterie dietro.



Se vale qualcosa crescerà, pure a Roma, ha trovato un allenatore molto preparato


----------

